# Finished Product XL7 Leupold FX-3 6x42mm Wide Duplex



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*Well, finally finished setting up my 30-06 Marlin XL7 and Leupold FX-3 6x42mm Wide Duplex for hunting this year.*

I am through with three loads for my 30-06 with two being specific and one being an over all round. Looks good, accuracy is good, handles good and it is ready for the field. It has been a 9 month trip getting this rifle setup and me satisfied with the results. It has been fun!


----------

